# Silver Mollies + Betta = ??



## MissMeg (Jan 14, 2010)

Would Silver Mollies be a good companion for a Betta in a 10 gal? If so, how many should I get? Thanks!

ETA - If I can't find silver's around here, I'm going to get Dalmation's. It would be the same for either, right?


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

As far as I hear, bad idea. Mollies are aggressive. I tried to put a goldfish with a group of female mollies once (on suggestion of pet store) and they killed it in ONE NIGHT.

Also, your avatar's pretty. C:


----------



## MissMeg (Jan 14, 2010)

Aww =( I really like the way Molly's look. Oh well, back to the drawing board LOL.

Thank you, I needed something to put up there until I get my Betta fish.


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

Mollies, have really cute dispositions, too, I wish I could keep some. :C

Betta Fish Bob has a thread right near this one on some possible tank companions that you may find useful.


----------



## frmrgrl87 (Jan 23, 2010)

I've heard that mollies are generally calm fish. I also read somewhere that mollies should not be kept with gold fish, the reason being that they love the taste of a goldfish's slime coat? Not sure about why they eat goldfish slime and not other fishs' coats. I have mollies in a community tank with tetras and danios and they have never acted agressive. I would be more worried about the betta being agressive towards a mollie than vice-versa.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

White clouds are very peaceful community fish. Neons are okay too. Some people have problems with them and bettas, while others don't. It mostly depends on your betta. I like Black Neons, myself.


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

mollies are really peaceful ,but they don't get along with bettas or goldfish


----------

